# *Our new kitty Gracey*



## Babygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I posted a thread a few weeks ago on here asking if anyone had a kitten... Thanks for everyone's comments. Well the good news is... We've got one! She's so cute! The pictures of her are below.

Was wondering if anyone could tell me what breed/type she is? I know she's not a special breed or anything... but she's got quite unusual fur... It's very, very thick... with longer wisps on the edges... And then of course there's her markings... kind of beige/ginger striped tail... and then white and beige body.

Would be interested to hear anyone's suggestions!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful , sorry cant help with breed i have two rescues myself, She looks a very happy kittie .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is very sweet, such a lovely looking little kitty


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

She is very beautiful and very cute! To identify a breed - there is a body/tail leights, head/nose/eyars shape, sizes etc, etc. To me she looks normal dometic cat, but it is doesnot matter - as she is lovely and you two #obviously getting on very well. I think all cats are beautiful!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she got a lovely sweet face and a really cutie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh very cute,,,,,,beautiful


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Gracey, a beautiful name suited to a very pretty girl Sorry Colliemerles i would think she is of the variety pure breed heinz 33 too,but don't quote me
She may have Burmese or the like in her gene's somewhere down the line but as said she is beautiful How does she get along with her siblings-i'll bet she's quite the bossy madam with them


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

She is beautifull


----------



## Babygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments. She is lovely. So glad we have her!


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

She's really gorgeous - I have absolutely no idea what breed she could be though!


----------

